# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  История AGON: от первого боя до будущих побед

## Labs

Ведущий бренд на рынке игровых мониторов AOC впервые представил дисплей премиального уровня из серии AGON в 2016 году. В течение почти полутора лет продукция AGON постоянно укрепляла свои позиции. Мало того, что эти экраны стали лидерами продаж, они также покорили европейских экспертов, неоднократно получив награды и удостоившись звания «лучших игровых мониторов». На этом история не заканчивается: на выставке Gamescom 2017, недавно прошедшей в Кельне, AOC объявили о расширении семейства AGON – серии AGON³ со сверхбыстрым временем отклика 0,5 мс и принципиально новыми технологиями.

*AGON*
AGON со времен Древней Греции символизирует конкуренцию, столкновения и соперничество. Серия мониторов с таким отважным названием стала ареной боевых действий для геймеров. Мониторы AGON завоевали любовь и восхищение как домашних пользователей, так и профессиональных игроков благодаря своим первоклассным функциям, инновационным технологиям и привлекательной стоимости. Линейка AGON, включающая в себя широкоформатные дисплеи с диагональю от 24 до 35 дюймов, плоскими или изогнутыми панелями и высокой частотой обновления, завоевала свое место на столах многих игроков независимо от предпочтений в выборе графического процессора.

_У AOC есть монитор AGON для любого геймера

_
_AGON - начало
В марте 2016 года AOC анонсировали первую модель игрового монитора из премиальной серии AGON – AG271QX. Этот надежный дисплей с диагональю 27 дюймов оснащен быстрой TN панелью с разрешением 1440p для высокой детализации, имеет частоту обновления 144 Гц, время отклика 1 мс и поддерживает технологию FreeSync для плавного геймплея без разрывов и подтормаживаний. Позже в том же 2016 году, пока AG271QX собирал многочисленные награды, его аналогично оснащенные 24-дюймовые братья с технологией G-SYNC появились на полках магазинов.

Затем, в январе 2017 года, появилась модель, которую ожидали все, кто предпочитает шутеры – AOC AG251FZ. Монитор с самой быстрой на рынке панелью имеет частоту обновления 240 Гц, благодаря чему отсутствует размытие объектов в движении, достигается минимальная задержка ввода и плавное движение в играх со стремительно развивающимся сюжетом. Монитор стал выбором многих профессиональных геймеров, в том числе Team Liquid, и, появившись на столах киберспортивных соревнований бесчисленное количество раз, установил планку для игровых мониторов. Дисплей с поддержкой FreeSync, временем отклика 1 мс и TN панелью c разрешением Full HD обеспечивает весомое конкурентное преимущество в сражении. И после несомненного успеха AG251FZ в августе 2017 года AOC выпускает аналогичный монитор с G-SYNC – AG251FG.

Следом появились изогнутые мониторы
Зимой 2016 года виртуальные миры стали реальнее: появились новые изогнутые ультраширокие дисплеи AGON – AG352UCG и AG352QCX. Экраны с диагональю 35 дюймов и радиусом кривизны 2000 мм созданы для развлечений. VA панель, формат 21:9, контрастность 2000:1 и технология G-SYNC или FreeSync для воспроизведения без разрывов кадров и заиканий. Позднее ряд изогнутых мониторов был дополнен моделями привычного формата 16:9 – AG322QCX (32 " и разрешение 1440p) и AG272FCX (27" и разрешение 1080p). Эти стильные дисплеи с отсутствием рамки по трем сторонам имеют еще более «крутой» изгиб 1800 мм для настоящего погружения и обеспечивают плавный игровой процесс благодаря поддержке FreeSync.

Все модели AGON оснащены регулируемыми эргономичными подставками, различными игровыми режимами, стереодинамиками, функциями Shadow Control и Low Input Lag, технологиями Flicker-Free и Low Blue Light для снижения нагрузки на глаза.
_
__
_Лучшие характеристики для Вашей игры__С 11-ю уже выпущенными моделями и будущими новинками AOC действительно зарекомендовал себя как один из топовых брендов в игровом секторе. На сегодняшний день в Европе опубликовано более 480 обзоров мониторов AGON.

Признание в киберспорте
Дисплеи AGON “отработали” на более чем 80 киберспортивных мероприятиях высшего уровня, включая DreamHack, Intel Extreme Masters, Dotapit и Insomnia. Дисплеи используются профессионалами и любителями всех киберспортивных дисциплин – будь то динамичные игры жанра MOBA или шутеры, гоночные симуляторы или файтинги. Игровые мониторы AOC AGON обладают лучшими техническими характеристиками и обеспечивают преимущество в конкурентных играх.

Будущие шаги
На выставке Gamescom 2017 AOC анонсировала свои новые мониторы AGON³ с ультравысоким разрешением, частотой обновления не менее 144 Гц и поддержкой HDR (High Dynamic Range/расширенный динамический диапазон), а также сверхкоротким временем отклика всего 0,5 мс. Технология HDR обеспечивает исключительную яркость и более высокую контрастность. Самые быстрые мониторы с временем отклика 0,5 мс позволяют игрокам не замедляться в ситуациях, где доли секунды имеют значение, и помогают не пропустить ни одной детали, которая могла бы помешать успеху.

Один из самых быстрых мониторов с временем отклика 0,5 мс – AG273QCX – будет оснащен 27-дюймовой изогнутой TN панелью с частотой обновления 144 Гц, разрешением QHD (1440p) и AMD FreeSync2 с HDR. Благодаря широкой цветовой палитре этот дисплей сможет похвастаться более качественной цветопередачей по сравнению с другими TN панелями. Близкая к нему модель с G-SYNC – AG273QCG – имеет аналогичные характеристики, за исключением HDR, но, в свою очередь, отличается более высокой частотой обновления 165 Гц и поддерживает технологию G-SYNC вместо FreeSync2 с HDR.

Готовя к запуску в 2018 году новые модели дисплеев AGON³, AOC вновь выполняет обещание предлагать игровому сообществу самые новые инновационные технологии и бороться с влиянием внешних факторов, которые могли бы помешать таланту геймеров раскрыться в полной мере._ _

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]_

----------

